# PC starts directly when I switch on the ups



## New (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi friends..My pc starts when I switch on the ups...In BIOS the power setting is "After power failure stay off"
Help please...

Thanks...


----------



## New (Feb 12, 2008)

Very bad...No one dare to answer


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 12, 2008)

You may check the on/off switch of the CPU. Some times it connection  becames direct and when you switch-on the  UPS  it supplies  power directly to the MOBO  and the systems starts.  It  may be  not  in  your  case,  but  check.
Once the same problem held with one of my friends system.

Also you may check you PSU(SMPS).


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 12, 2008)

Faced same problem in fast,got mobo in replace from LG.


----------



## New (Feb 12, 2008)

@skghosh44
Where is that on/off switch..
@mkmkmk
I hope my MB is fine*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## adi007 (Feb 12, 2008)

AFAIK this will happen if u just turn off UPS when booting..just try to shutdown once cleanly and try..
There is also possibility that there is some problem over ram,
Sometimes if u change some BIOS settings this might happen..there is a BIOS setting so as to make the computer start automatically when u on the UPS


----------



## New (Feb 12, 2008)

I have checked the BIOS and settings are fine..What happens is when I switched on the UPS cpu starts directly(actually it should start when you press power button on cabby )


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

it happens with some local brand PSUs. My old system with Inte 400w was like dat nd it was fine with 400w Zebronics. Surelly its the PSU.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

This happens with me when I shutdown the box without poweroff the CPU.


----------



## New (Feb 12, 2008)

It's iball PSU Is there any problem if I keep it in this state only?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

New said:


> It's iball PSU Is there any problem if I keep it in this state only?


i don't think this affects the PSU


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 12, 2008)

@New .... yeah m8 your problem relates with diferent thing,best lk.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

it wont harm anything


----------



## anand1 (Feb 12, 2008)

New said:


> It's iball PSU Is there any problem if I keep it in this state only?


 
Yes it will have the problem if you keep it in this state as ur HDD may get Bad Sectors.
Because the HDD head is having the Landing Zone and if not lands up in landing zone then for long run it wil generate Bad Sectors.

Moreover the problem may be due to faulty PSU or Faulty Mobo.

For faulty PSU checkup go for replacing with the new one or take ur's friend PSU for checkup.

If it is not solved then go for default settings of udr BIOS.

If again it does not work then it seems ur North Bridge chip on ur Motherboard might be faulty. Have a nice checkup of ur Mobo with good technician.


----------



## New (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for overlate replay...Before removing the PSU I had reinstalled all the power cables once and it worked fine for two to three times.I thought the power cable was the culprit.But bad luck, problem is back once again*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif
Thanks...I will take it to repairer...


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 13, 2008)

anand1 said:


> Yes it will have the problem if you keep it in this state as ur HDD may get Bad Sectors.
> Because the HDD head is having the Landing Zone and if not lands up in landing zone then for long run it wil generate Bad Sectors.



Wrong! 

He says he shutdowns the box properly. So HDD head is in its landing place.

He faces the problem only during boot.


----------



## New (Feb 13, 2008)

Yaa..I am facing this problem only during boot..


----------

